# The Dragon, Chaos and the Emporer's End Game



## Azerel (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok quick one  The Dragon was captured by the Emporer thousands of years ago, as seen in Frescos in the "tales of Herasy" book. and in the Herasy book "Mecanicum" he now resides in the Laberith of night on Mars. Giving Humanity Tecnological advancements.hope im right so far. 
so the Dragon is ment to be the most powerfull C'Tan left alive greater then the Deciver and the Nightbringer even the other one unamed held in the Vaul Sphere.
The C'tan are one of the oldest races defeating the Old Ones and their Mortal spawn (Eldar scum, Orks, etc) then going to sleep to let there food source come back after the Enslaver epedemic. this would make them imessurable powerfull. but there best was captured by the Emporer. This would lead to the Conclusion that the Emporer (Star Child) is the most powerfull being in the Universe Bar None. as even chaos cower before the power of the Necron gods.
So would the Emporers Death be a false at the hands of Horus a rouse to let him delve deeper into the mysteries of it all. a way to Find a final sulution to Chaos. as with Chaos thinking him dead they would feel that Humanity is not a major threat and that they can take there time destroying it hence giving him time!

The Emporer Lives.
let a loyal servant know what ya think


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

the emperor lives? well of course he lives. hes just a bit... i dont know... stale?
well youd get that way after living in a bubble on the brink of death for millenia.

i think your theory is a bit rock/paper/scissors. ie, emperor beats chaos/c'tan beats chaos/emperor beats c'tan. or something like that. there are alot of powerful beings in the 40K universe, the emperor (BigE) and the 4 chaos gods and the C'tan etc etc. i wouldnt go as far as saying one trumps all others.


----------



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

And then the nids will eat them all.


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

and one time at band camp......lol


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Son of Russ said:


> and one time at band camp......lol


haha, if 40K was an american high school who would the emperor be? the quaterback? the eldar would be the nerds and the orks the misfit bullys.


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

Brother Subtle said:


> haha, if 40K was an american high school who would the emperor be? the quaterback? the eldar would be the nerds and the orks the misfit bullys.


and the dark elder would be the goths in the back room.


----------



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

The emp would be the Jock of all jocks or possibly the principal.


----------



## Omegon (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't think the theory works since the chaos gods are not weaker than the c'tan they are at an impasse the chaos gods are strong in the warp but weak outside the warp which is why they need mortal followers the c'tan are weak in the warp but strong outside it which is why they hid the Nightbringers original scythe in the warp


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

I personally think the Emperor's on a one way ticket to being the newest Chaos God, I guess just in a Humanity sort of way. It's funny because supposedly the Eldar believe we're all doomed anyway, but could that be Tzeentch just screwing with them? You gotta love convoluted story telling.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Firstly Azerel I don't mean to sound picky, but if you could proof-read your posts being posting to check spelling it would read much easier! 



Azerel said:


> Ok quick one  The Dragon was captured by the Emporer thousands of years ago, as seen in Frescos in the "tales of Herasy" book. and in the Herasy book "Mecanicum" he now resides in the Laberith of night on Mars. Giving Humanity Tecnological advancements.hope im right so far.


Basically correct yes 



Azerel said:


> but there best was captured by the Emporer. This would lead to the Conclusion that the Emporer (Star Child) is the most powerfull being in the Universe Bar None.


Take into account that the portrayal of the Emperor Vs. The Void Dragon was basically a myth. In the novel 'Mechanicum' it actually states that the Dragon's memory was 'damaged' or incomplete or something to that effect, meaning the events that were seen in the novel are not necessarily 100% fact.



Azerel said:


> As even chaos cower before the power of the Necron gods.


No they don't. The Warp Gods and the C'tan are essentially opposites in the sense that the C'tan are purely beings of the Material, and the Chaos Gods purely beings of the Immaterial. 

It is heavily implied that the C'tans only weakness is Warp Energy (See Talismans of Vaul and certain quotes from the Necron Codex). The Chaos Gods are Warp energy, and command it. Leading me to believe that if anything the C'tan fear the Chaos Gods not the other way around.



Azerel said:


> as with Chaos thinking him dead they would feel that Humanity is not a major threat and that they can take there time destroying it hence giving him time!


Humanity is not a threat to Chaos. In fact humanity is the Chaos Gods' main source of energy, power and worship. Aside from that the Chaos Gods do not want to destroy humanity, if anything they wish to enslave humanity to further there own power. The Chaos Gods wouldnt destroy their main source of power. 

The Emperor was the only human who threatened Chaos. The Warp Gods engineered the wars of the Horus Heresy to bring down the Emperor, thus removing the threat. The Emperor's current existence is one of constant agony as he shields humanity from the worst deprdiations of Chaos, and through his mighty will holds back the tide of Chaos.


----------

